# Voters ban judges from using international law



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) - Oklahoma voters have approved a measure that would forbid judges from considering international law or Islamic law when deciding cases.

Republican Rex Duncan, the sponsor of the measure, called it a "pre-emptive strike" designed to close the door on activist judges "legislating from the bench or using international law or Sharia law."

Read more: Voters ban judges from using international law | NewsOK.com​


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Mass would have welcomed it with open arms. At least they still have common sense in Oklahoma


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the muslims have already said they will sue Oklahoma.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Has the ACLU chimed in yet?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Oklahoma's Ban on Shariah Law Blocked: Supporters Blame State Attorney General*

A popular new law that bars Oklahoma courts from considering Islamic law, or Shariah, when deciding cases was put on hold Monday after a prominent Muslim in the state won a temporary restraining order in federal court.

Two state legislators were quick to blast the judge's ruling and the Oklahoma attorney general, who they said did not stand up to support the new law.

U.S. District Court Judge Vicki Miles-LeGrange ruled that the measure, which passed by a large margin in last Tuesday's elections, would be suspended until a hearing on Nov. 22, when she will listen to arguments on whether the court's temporary injunction should become permanent.

FoxNews.com - Oklahoma's Ban on Shariah Law Blocked: Supporters Blame State Attorney General

---------- Post added at 10:52 ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 ----------

Wow....that was fast. :stomp:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

How about we abide by the rules of the United States? Hmm? Just a fuckin' off-base idea I have...

Fuck this Sharia Law *BULLSHIT. *I don't give a rats ass what your backwards-ass, goat fuckin', woman beating, soldier decapitating shitty religion thinks about what we should do over here, on *OUR SIDE OF THE FUCKIN' POND. *You wanna live like cavemen, knock yourself out. Just stay the fuck out of our country.

The day a criminal decision is overturned because Sharia Law says, "It's okay for them to rape teenage girls, because the girls shouldn't have LET themselves be raped" marks day one of the revolution.

Now I'm angry.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Our nation's judges have a hard enough time using state and federal laws. We should entrust them with international law? 

On one hand, chopping off the hands of a thief kind of appeals to me. Cutting off a prick for rape appeals to me too. However, since the majority of this country is still not Muslim, I will say that if these fuckers want Sharia, they can take a first one way flight to whatever Islamic country that they want. 

Maybe with some luck, a jet loaded with them would crash in to something in Mecca. Maybe at that point, they will realize how we felt on 9/11?

You want Sharia, get the fuck out of my country.


----------

